# lascia ch'io pianga



## katasiisee

Bonsoir, j'essaye de traduire ceci (musique de Haendel):

"Lascia ch'io pianga mia cruda sorte, e che so spiri la liberta."

J'ai trouvé: "laisse moi pleurer sur mon sort, et mourir en liberté."

Qu'en pensez-vous?
merci!


----------



## simenon

Le vers exacte est:
"Lascia ch'io pianga mia cruda sorte, e che *sospiri* la libertà"
_Sospiri_ est le présent subjonctif du verb _sospirare _qui signifie "desirer", "attendre", "regretter". Il faudrait connaitre le texte pour choisir.
En outre il faudrait ajouter l'adjectif _cruda:_ "Laisse moi pleurer sur mon sort cruel".


----------



## urizon9

Ciao!Oui,on ne parle pas de la mort ici(pas encore.)E che sospiri la libertà -et aspirer à la liberté(?)


----------



## katasiisee

je suis nettement plus éclairée, merci beaucoup!


----------



## lacasses

Wow, éclairant sur le sens du film l'Antichrist de Lars Von Trier, et sur le sens de ce film dans la vie même du cinéaste...


----------

